# Hx of tonsillectomy/adenoidectomy



## ckeeney (Jul 12, 2011)

Our pediatricians would like to code for this.  They had V45.9 that has been deleted.  My reading shows this is a postprocedural code. That category has V45.89 Other postprocedural status. I also found V15.29 Personal history of surgery to other organs.  Any thoughts on the appropriate code?


----------



## maudys (Jul 12, 2011)

V4579 - acquired absence of other organ.


----------

